# Patchouli Lotion?



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a friend who would like me to make a lotion with some patchouli in it and I told her I would look into it. Anyone have one that sells good or any suggestions? I know she doesn't really like lavender...Thanks Ya'll. Linda


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Try raspberry patchouli. I think Aroma Haven Makes it.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I got raspberry patchouli from bayousome and I love it . It did explode in my soap tho ....but willing to try to soap it again.


Patty


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Patty, it explodes in soap, wow i have never had this happen, what exactly did it do
Barb


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I love patchouli EO and Mint EO is soap and it is a good seller too. That blend is one of my favorites.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I do not know what I did wrong :blush

I used walmart recipe added 5 oz a slight trace ...it looked great put it in a cold oven to set up . It looked good for about 5 mins then acted like a volcano .


Patty


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If she like Patch she will love Dragons Blood. It is such a good seller for me in lotion and soap. Vicki


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I HATE dragons blood ...gives me a headache. 


Patty


----------

